# P.schultei sexing



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think that's how you spell it...never been too good with latin lol! Otherwise known as Peruvian black beauty stick insects? Yes, I'm sure that's it...lol I do know, but it's late. Anyway, I think my trio are getting to the adult stage now...got their ickle red wings now :flrt: and I was just wondering if there were any difference between males and females, because at the moment all three of them are collectively known as 'Bernard':devil: Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Well unless Bernard, Bernard and Bernard are the same sex then yes there will be differences. The females are the larger of the two and are quite plump with rounded rear ends, the males rear is sort of triangular in shape. If they have their wings then they are adult now. So if there is no difference in size and they are all the same shape then they are the same sex I'm afraid.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I have 3 males!  lol


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats unlucky. I have 7, 6 females and one male. 

Are you sure they're all male? My females are 6-7cm long and my male is about 5cm long. 
Found some pics online of females and males, this is a (gravid, hence so fat) female:










This is a male:









Note, as Slinkies mum said, he has a bump on the underside at the end of his body making it look triangle shaped from the side 

Someone on another forum I am on (BugNation) had only females and they apparently still laid eggs which hatched.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I really do think that I've been unlucky and ended up with all males :devil:

Haha, are you sure you don't want to give me one of your females...? :whistling2: hehe

Ah well, I'll try again next time to get a female, I s'pose!

btw, how long do these live once they're adults?

thanks again! :2thumb:


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Sadly not long, they are quite short lived compared to some species I lost a couple after only 3 months. Altho having said that my males seem to last longer.
Put a post in classifieds and see if some one wants to swap one or two for females. I've come across a few peeps searching for males.
I know E.Tiaratum and a lot of other species can be parthenogenic in the absence of males but I didn't think these were...Learn something new evey day.


----------

